# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  PUSH Band, tracks your performance, gives instant feedback and recommends adjustments, PUSH Design Solutions Inc., Toronto Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - PUSH Design Solutions Inc.

"PUSH: The first fitness tracking device that measures strength" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

PUSH - STRENGTH IN NUMBERS
November 8, 2013




> VFX design for Push Strength
> Design / 2D Animation / Compositing
> 
> Directed by Common Good
> Produced by Common Good

----------


## Airicist

PUSH Introducing PUSH Band 

Published on Oct 27, 2014




> PUSH was launched with the goal of revolutionizing the training experience, no more pen and pads, no more second guessing, just plain and simple analytics based on sport science fundamentals.
> 
> Train with PUSH, Train with purpose

----------


## Airicist

Article "We Tried It: This Device Wants To Measure Your Strength"

by Bari Lieberman
August 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Introducing PUSH Band 2.0

Published on Mar 6, 2018




> The next generation of PUSH Band is here. 
> 
> Train in the way that best suits your workflow with the NEW Bar Mode. Start your sessions with less hassle with Instant Connect Bluetooth 5.0 technology. Log more than just strength training phases in the PUSH App.

----------

